# opinion appaloosa mare



## ttakun (Dec 11, 2021)

Hola. ¿Qué os parece esta yegua? Estoy pensando en comprarlo, está preñado de Copper Colors.
"Hello. What do you think of this mare? I'm thinking of buying it, it's pregnant with Copper Colors."










Her father is in Allpedigree but her mother is not, can someone put her and her mother in Allpedigreedatabase?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She's added. SCALLYWAG BILLIONER

Her registration papers don't give birthdates for her sire & dam, so I couldn't add it for her dam. If you know what year she was born in, you can edit the pedigree.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ttakun said:


> View attachment 1125644
> 
> Hola. ¿Qué os parece esta yegua? Estoy pensando en comprarlo, está preñado de Copper Colors.


I'm not real knowlegable about Appys but my impression is that she's definitely built for halter (not a bad thing), I'd like a little longer shaplier neck and cleaner throatlatch. It's hard to comment on her overall conformation because she's standing under herself in the front, has the left hind cocked up which puts her off balance. Her front feet look like she needs to be trimmed and her angles don't match her fetlocks. Shoulder looks a bit straight. Nice big butt, short back, big barrel/heart girth. Overall, she's pretty. 

Do you have the lab results for her and the sire? She's linebred Impressive and she has Poco Bueno, so I'd want to know her parent's HYPP and HERDA status above all else.

Am I reading right and she's born in 2019 and in foal?


----------



## ttakun (Dec 11, 2021)

Atrapasueños árabes said:


> She's added. SCALLYWAG BILLIONER
> 
> Her registration papers don't give birthdates for her sire & dam, so I couldn't add it for her dam. If you know what year she was born in, you can edit the pedigree.
> [/CITA]
> Thank you!


----------



## ttakun (Dec 11, 2021)

His parents are N/N, panel test5 negative


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

De nada


----------



## ttakun (Dec 11, 2021)

Atrapasueños árabes said:


> No tengo mucho conocimiento sobre Appys, pero mi impresión es que definitivamente está construida para cabestro (no es algo malo), me gustaría un cuello un poco más largo y más formado y una garganta más limpia. Es difícil comentar sobre su conformación general porque está de pie debajo de sí misma en la parte delantera, tiene la parte trasera izquierda levantada, lo que la hace perder el equilibrio. Parece que sus patas delanteras necesitan ser recortadas y sus ángulos no coinciden con sus menudillos. El hombro se ve un poco recto. Buen trasero grande, espalda corta, gran barril/circunferencia del corazón. En general, ella es bonita.
> 
> ¿Tienes los resultados de laboratorio para ella y el padre? Ella es de línea impresionante y tiene poco bueno, así que me gustaría saber el estado HYPP y HERDA de sus padres por encima de todo.
> 
> ...


----------



## ttakun (Dec 11, 2021)

Parents with negative panel5 test. yes, it's 2019 and she just got pregnant.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

No comments about her conformation, but I can't get over her expression, and I'd be concerned about what that might say about her personality.

I would ask them some very probing questions about her personality: is she anxious, spooky, worried, hot, buddy sour? How does she handle new things?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ACinATX said:


> No comments about her conformation, but I can't get over her expression, and I'd be concerned about what that might say about her personality.
> 
> I would ask them some very probing questions about her personality: is she anxious, spooky, worried, hot, buddy sour? How does she handle new things?


That appy eye, with the sclera showing all around, gives some of them a perpetually surprised look. The rest of her doesn't look too up tight, her muzzle isn't pinched, her ears are up and alert, but she doesn't look to awfully unhappy. The QH part of her breeding and the halter type, tells me she's probably not too too spooky. She is only 3 and pregnant, so kind of young and probably a little silly. 

@ttakun, so she's not due until 2023, right?


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

She is beautiful!!!!!! I'm a big fan of Apps, I have had a few in my life time and wish I could replace the ones I have had. Love her big/kind eye, small head and shallow mouth and she looks super smart and very athletic.


----------



## ttakun (Dec 11, 2021)

Mi otra opcion es ella... (My other option is her...)


----------



## Luna’s rider (Jan 23, 2021)

ACinATX said:


> No comments about her conformation, but I can't get over her expression, and I'd be concerned about what that might say about her personality.
> 
> I would ask them some very probing questions about her personality: is she anxious, spooky, worried, hot, buddy sour? How does she handle new things?


Maybe an Appy thing but I agree with you- that’s quite the look!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

To me the way she's holding her mouth though says some of that white could be startle. Likely from the person taking the picture or handler just to get " the look". 

Why are you looking at all of these halter types when that isn't what you are looking to do with them?


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't know a lot of spooky Appies, but to be fair, I don't know that many. It just doesn't seem like a typical breed trait. Stubbornness, yes. I wouldn't be concerned about the expression in her eye - I think they may have been trying to get her attention for the photo. I have pics of Rusty looking like this and he's the opposite of spooky. And as others have said, she's only 3. A bit young to be pregnant though... and I agree with @QtrBel, not sure why you're looking at halter horses when that's not what you want to do with them. Seems like you're focusing more on appearance than practicality. I assume you're trying to start a breeding program, but I think you should focus on what the horses will be able to do rather than how they look.


----------



## ttakun (Dec 11, 2021)

I live in the Basque Country, northern Spain, in Spain there are not many Appaloosas to choose from and lines even fewer, in Europe there may be something but little, most halter lines, therefore, there is only that, I have to settle for that


----------



## ttakun (Dec 11, 2021)

I agree that she is a bit young to be pregnant, I would not do it yet but... it is not my decision, I like the stallion that has impregnated her, Copper Colors


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

So those that show any discipline only show halter lines no matter the discipline? I'm curious about this or is it just your locality that is halter only/mostly? I know you've looked at horses here. Don't remember if it was reference or to potentially import?


----------



## ttakun (Dec 11, 2021)

Importing from the United States costs a lot of money. I look in Europe and in Spain


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ttakun said:


> Mi otra opcion es ella... (My other option is her...)
> View attachment 1125672
> View attachment 1125673
> View attachment 1125671


I freely admit to being prejudiced in favor of Skipper W X Impressive lines, so I like both horses pedigrees. Conformation and overall looks, I like this little filly and she's the one I'd take, unless I took both. They're both good looking animals but there's something about this little one that jumped out and grabbed me. Does she also have a clean 5 panel test? Could you buy both? They might be a nice start on a program and the older filly will give you a baby sooner rather than later. 

And before anyone who doesn't know me starts fussing about breeding them young, I would not have bred the 3 year old yet. I'd have started her under saddle and gotten her to a few shows first, then when she's 4 or 5, if she's everything I wanted, I'd breed her. Getting a 2fer, since you also like that stallion who is the sire of the foal she's carrying, is a bonus. 

I like that baby!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

QtrBel said:


> So those that show any discipline only show halter lines no matter the discipline? I'm curious about this or is it just your locality that is halter only/mostly? I know you've looked at horses here. Don't remember if it was reference or to potentially import?


When I worked for the Paint Horse trainer, she had several overseas clients and they all showed halter with the stock horse lines. There's not much of a show circuit in other disciplines, YET, in EU. It's building and growing but the vast majority are just shown halter. They do put them under saddle and ride them, but mostly not in shows. For one thing, they are not popular in the hunter/jumper/dressage disciplines, so that leaves the various Western disciplines which haven't caught on real well. Finding Western tack is hunting unicorns or they have to import from the US.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ttakun said:


> I live in the Basque Country, northern Spain, in Spain there are not many Appaloosas to choose from and lines even fewer, in Europe there may be something but little, most halter lines, therefore, there is only that, I have to settle for that


Don't worry about the so called halter lines. I have horses bred similarly to the ones you're looking at, mine are Quarter Horse and Paint lines though, and they can do whatever you want them to do. They may not be the world's greatest at the various disciplines but they're certainly good enough to ride and show and have fun with, not to mention that Skipper W/Impressive cross tends to be some really sweet horses.


----------



## wvfarrier (Sep 13, 2021)

I would bet, in that pic, there is someone in the background doing something to.get her attention. I like appys and she looks to be pretty well put together but she is WAY too young for breeding. She is basically a toddler.


----------



## ttakun (Dec 11, 2021)

Do you like the genetics of the newborn filly or the 3-year-old filly more?


----------



## ttakun (Dec 11, 2021)

Do you think that the white color of the small filly will catch the whole body or only the back?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Are you asking if she will varnish? That depends on genetics. It is part of the LP package and if she has a parent that varnished then she has a possibility. I haven't studied appaloosa genes beyond LP and PATN1. I think the thought is that it is dominant so if passed with LP then the horse will varnish. The pattern she is born with is doesn't change. Varnish will progressively add white. Spots in the blanket are determined by LP. The basics are one LP = spots in the blanket. Two LP = no spots in the blanket. LP by itself = small blanket over rump. Add PATN1 and blanket increases in size. There are several modifiers that are part of the package. The more modifiers the more pattern possible. Because there are many modifiers the above about spotting isn't 100% but is most typical. 

I like the filly better.


----------



## ttakun (Dec 11, 2021)

His father varnished, his paternal grandfather is Dreamfinder His mother is one color, his maternal grandfather is one color


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

His? Who is his? Or do you mean her? If so which mare's father? The baby? I am assuming that is who you are talking about but if it us her grandfather and the father did not varnish then she has no parent to pass it. It doesn't skip generations as it is dominant. Perhaps someone that is better versed in varnish roan will reply.


----------



## ttakun (Dec 11, 2021)

That is the father of the little filly


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

So yes she would have a chance to varnish. I am not sure if you would see it in the foal coat. I would think since her blanket is not crisp it could be a possibility. It is progressive so more and more as she ages if it is present.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ttakun said:


> Do you like the genetics of the newborn filly or the 3-year-old filly more?





ttakun said:


> Do you think that the white color of the small filly will catch the whole body or only the back?


Since I'm not an expert on Appaloosa breeding, I have to tell you that I really don't know which is better bred from the Appaloosa standpoint. I see lots of Skipper W and Impressive, which I love, in both horses. 

There is something about that newborn filly that grabs me. I can tell you that if I lived in Spain and was looking for a good Appy mare, you'd have some competition for buying that filly. That said, they're both good looking animals with good breeding (from the QH end of it anyway). If I could afford it, I'd probably try to buy both, they'd give you a good start on a nice mare band and a foal coming soon that you could either sell or, if a filly, keep for the mare band. 

I am really not educated on Appy color patterns. Based just on growth and what I know of white patterns in Paints and Pintos, I'd say that the white spots will probably get bigger and any white ticking may get more abundant. The stallion is a good looking horse. If the filly grows up to look like him, she's going to be a real looker too.


----------



## ttakun (Dec 11, 2021)

I can't afford both. Would you say the newborn filly has a better pedigree?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ttakun said:


> I can't afford both. Would you say the newborn filly has a better pedigree?


I'll say equal to or better than the older filly. If I bought her, it would be more for her overall looks and that indefinable 'something' that she has.


----------

